# EMTLife.com Post Number 500



## Chimpie (Jun 22, 2004)

This is post number 500 on EMTLife.com.  Just had to be the one to claim it.  That is all.  B) 

Chimp


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Jun 21 2004, 10:23 PM
> * This is post number 500 on EMTLife.com.  Just had to be the one to claim it.  That is all.  B)
> 
> Chimp *


 Man, I was all set to get #500 but I had to go out on a call!!!!  :angry: 

Oh well, it was a good call.  ATV accident at 60-65 mph...patient slid approximately 150 feet on his back.  Massive road rash.


----------



## MMiz (Jun 22, 2004)

Kind of exciting, we've grown a lot this month.



> *Oh well, it was a good call. ATV accident at 60-65 mph...patient slid approximately 150 feet on his back. Massive road rash. *



That sounds like a good call to me.  I haven't really worked a full MVC code yet, it always seems I get cancelled by ALS if they already have enough people on-scene.

I wasn't aware ATVs could even go that fast.  I'm learning new stuff all the time.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MMiz_@Jun 21 2004, 11:29 PM
> * That sounds like a good call to me.  I haven't really worked a full MVC code yet, it always seems I get cancelled by ALS if they already have enough people on-scene.
> 
> I wasn't aware ATVs could even go that fast.  I'm learning new stuff all the time. *


 He was actually standing up when we arrived on scene.  His biggest complaint was that the sweat was causing his injuries to sting.  Oh yeah, he was also upset when we cut his clothes off of him as we did a standing backboard and collar.


----------



## MMiz (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978+Jun 22 2004, 02:40 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ffemt8978 @ Jun 22 2004, 02:40 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MMiz_@Jun 21 2004, 11:29 PM
> * That sounds like a good call to me. I haven't really worked a full MVC code yet, it always seems I get cancelled by ALS if they already have enough people on-scene.
> 
> I wasn't aware ATVs could even go that fast. I'm learning new stuff all the time. *


He was actually standing up when we arrived on scene.  His biggest complaint was that the sweat was causing his injuries to sting.  Oh yeah, he was also upset when we cut his clothes off of him as we did a standing backboard and collar. [/b][/quote]
 Classic.

I remember when I needed EMS once and they had to cut off my clothes.  I offered to just take off my pants and shoes, but they wouldn't allow it.  It angered me at the time, but now as an EMT I understand it.

I've had patients that are majorly injured with difficulty breathing who manage to barely get out the words "Don't cut my clothes."  It always makes me smile a little.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 22, 2004)

I responed to a single vehicle, rollover MVA with two patients.  Both patients complained of neck and back pain, so they were boarded and collared.  After we get them on the board, the male driver complained that his legs hurt, so I cut the pants to look.

Man, was he upset that I was going to cut his brand new, good jeans.  He didn't even care that he had totalled his truck and was lucky to be alive (No seat belts, ETOH on board).  Somehow, I forgot to cut along the seams and instead, cut right up the front on both legs  :blink: 

I would have never cut his clothes off if he hadn't complained about having some pain.  Our policy is we try not to cut clothes unless we have to.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 25, 2004)

Well in three days we went from post 500 to this post, number 635.  MMiz, you might just make #1 after all.

Chimp


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 27, 2004)

Won't be long before you have to change the title of this thread to Post 1000.

Less than a week after post 500, and we're almost ready to hit 750.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 3, 2004)

Hey Chimpie,

You going to try and get post # 1000 also?   

We're almost there.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 3, 2004)

I probably won't be able to.  It's going to be a busy weekend for me so I won't be online much.  

Chimp


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 6, 2004)

All right, who got post # 1000 and didn't mention it?

 :angry:  :angry:  :angry:


----------



## MMiz (Jul 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Jul 6 2004, 01:00 AM
> * All right, who got post # 1000 and didn't mention it?
> 
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry: *


  :lol: 

Post #1000


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 6, 2004)

See, I go away for a couple of days and you all miss the 1000 mark.  C'mon!  :angry:   

Just playin.  I had a great 4th.  We went to the beach to watch the 'big show'.  It was great because before the show started everyone was doing their own 'little show'.  I thought they would all stop once the 'big show' started.   Oh no.  They kept going and the entire beach sky was just covered by fireworks.  It was so bright, so loud and so smokey... it was so cool.    

It's great to be back.  Only two more days of freedom and then it's off to the new job.  Yep, I'm no longer working at the private retirement community.  Instead I'm a corporate geek working accounting and payroll.  Much better hours and this will allow me to go to EMT and FF school at night.  WOO HOO!!

Chimp


----------



## MMiz (Jul 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Jul 6 2004, 08:06 AM
> * See, I go away for a couple of days and you all miss the 1000 mark.  C'mon!  :angry:
> 
> Just playin.  I had a great 4th.  We went to the beach to watch the 'big show'.  It was great because before the show started everyone was doing their own 'little show'.  I thought they would all stop once the 'big show' started.   Oh no.  They kept going and the entire beach sky was just covered by fireworks.  It was so bright, so loud and so smokey... it was so cool.
> ...


 You were missed, but it sounds like you had a great time.

The new job sounds good, is it related to EMS in any way?  I give props to you guys that can work a lot of hours and also go to school, I dont know how you do it.

Good to have you back.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Jul 6 2004, 05:06 AM
> * See, I go away for a couple of days and you all miss the 1000 mark.  C'mon!  :angry:
> 
> It's great to be back.  Only two more days of freedom and then it's off to the new job.  Yep, I'm no longer working at the private retirement community.  Instead I'm a corporate geek working accounting and payroll.  Much better hours and this will allow me to go to EMT and FF school at night.  WOO HOO!!
> ...


  :lol: 

Glad to hear that you got what sounds like a good, if boring, job.  Keep us informed on how it goes.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 6, 2004)

For the first time in seven years my job has absolutely nothing to do with security, fire or ems.  I wanted to do something different and was basically recruited for this job.  One of my old managers called me up a little over a month ago (we both got laid off after our company downsized) and said that there was an opening in their office and the first person he thought of was me.  One month later they offered me a job paying more than I asked and more than they were advertising.  How could I turn it down.

Chimp


----------



## MMiz (Jul 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Jul 6 2004, 11:09 AM
> * For the first time in seven years my job has absolutely nothing to do with security, fire or ems.  I wanted to do something different and was basically recruited for this job.  One of my old managers called me up a little over a month ago (we both got laid off after our company downsized) and said that there was an opening in their office and the first person he thought of was me.  One month later they offered me a job paying more than I asked and more than they were advertising.  How could I turn it down.
> 
> Chimp *


 Congrats on that!  It seems like an amazing opportunity!  Do you need an assistant?


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 6, 2004)

Let me start the job first.  First day is Thursday.  I'll let you know.   

Chimp


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jul 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Jul 6 2004, 09:09 AM
> * For the first time in seven years my job has absolutely nothing to do with security, fire or ems.  I wanted to do something different and was basically recruited for this job.  One of my old managers called me up a little over a month ago (we both got laid off after our company downsized) and said that there was an opening in their office and the first person he thought of was me.  One month later they offered me a job paying more than I asked and more than they were advertising.  How could I turn it down.
> 
> Chimp *


 Best of luck, Chimp. Sounds like a great opportunity.

And don't worry, we're not gonna kick you out of the clubhouse.    Once a FF/EMT/Medic, always a...


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks.  Once I get used to the new job I may take a drive down the street and see if they have any volly openings.  It'll have to wait at least two months.  I now hear that I'll be going to Rochester, NY for two weeks sometime in August for training.

Chimp


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 6, 2004)

Why do you have to wait two months?


----------

